# greek yogurt?



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

I have been eating a lot of greek yogurt and wanted to learn about how to make it and what kind of equipment I would need.
Please point me in the right direction - prefer something with pictures that I could consult along the way to make sure my end result looks right.


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

The newest yogurt on the supermarket scene, Greek Yogurt, is not so new after all. It just contains a lot of milk solids (higher in protein) and less of the liquid. So, any yogurt recipe works, if you drain the product in a colander lined with fine cheesecloth. If drained longer, you will have creamy, spreadable Yogurt Cheese. Try the recipe for powdered milk yogurt in previous thread and drain before chilling. It's yummy.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Equipment--

I made some last night, 1 gallon of 1% milk, brought almost to a boil on the stove. Leave it sit to cool until it is around 100 degrees F.
Whisk in 1 cup of yogurt (Dannon plain works well).
Pour it into 2 - 1/2 gallon ice cream containers.
Put them in the microwave with a big bowl of hot water--and leave the microwave off and close it.
I checked them around 10 last night and they were cooled to almost room temperature, so I quickly microwaved them for about 4-6 minutes, just to warm them up but not get them hot (or it will kill the yogurt cultures). Close it up and went to sleep.
This morning, they are 'semi-solid' and I put them in the fridge. They are the consistency of a weak jello, if you wiggle the containers.

To make it 'greek', I'll put a colander in the sink, lined with a large clean white tea towel, tie up the corners and hang it from the cabinet pull above the sink. I'll leave it for 4-6 hours, losing about 3 or more cups of clear liquid. The thicker you like it, the longer you drain it. Then put it back the fridge.

No specialized equipment needed.

Alternate method (instead of the microwave), put the yogurt in a box lined with a towel, and a heating pad that doesn't automatically turn off, cover and leave it overnight.

We've been eating it with thawed out strawberries, sugar and homemade granola.


----------

